# Goodbye to the Normals - Leaving home



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Superb :lol:

'Almost' work friendly - just don't have the speakers too loud at the end :roll: :wink:


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: nice punchline, worth waiting for


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

superb :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Excellent to see another ginger going out of the country :wink:


----------

